# Need to know what type of math will be on the aptitude test.



## thespark

Hey guys, so I have been preparing myself to test for the PSEJATC apprenticeship program here in Renton/Seattle, Washington. It would be really helpful to know what types of algebra will be on the math test, so I can focus on those types, as algebra is a pretty widespread form of math. I feel like I am getting mixed opinions on this site, but these are from people all over the country, so my question is; are all the math tests for the IBEW chapters all over the country the same type of math, or are they different? I know the questions will be different, but do they cover the same types of algebra? I went to a site that gave a list of the different types, but this could have been somewhere else in the country.....here is what the list looked like:

Whole Numbers
Multiplying Decimals
Dividing Decimals
Adding and Subtracting Fractions
Multiplying Fractions
Rational and Irrational Numbers
Positive and Negative Numbers
Exponents
Distributive Property
Linear Equations
Multiplying Factors
Factoring Quadratics
Equivalent Ratios
Missing Numbers

Is there anything else that is missing? The PSEJATC site says that its an algebra/functions test, but it dosnt have any kind of functions in this list. I just want to be as prepared as I can be. Thank you all for your knowledge, and I appreciate anything that helps.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Check out Mike Holt's stuff on Ohm's Law and know how to do the calculations and solve problems for all elements of it.


----------



## thespark

Im going to check that out for sure....looks like I know most of all that already which is great! Thanks for the info


----------



## butcher733

MechanicalDVR said:


> Check out Mike Holt's stuff on Ohm's Law and know how to do the calculations and solve problems for all elements of it.


to my knowledge there is nothing concerning ohms law on the test. if you can identify number sequences, manipulate quadratic equations, graph from and equation and the reverse, and solve for a variable you will do fine.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

butcher733 said:


> to my knowledge there is nothing concerning ohms law on the test. if you can identify number sequences, manipulate quadratic equations, graph from and equation and the reverse, and solve for a variable you will do fine.


I posted this to show you what type calculations you will need to solve. There are several types on the ohms law chart.


----------



## MikeFL

Kahn Academy


----------



## emtnut

MechanicalDVR said:


> Check out Mike Holt's stuff on Ohm's Law and know how to do the calculations and solve problems for all elements of it.


I've never used that chart, wasn't around when I was a kid ....

But shouldn't they decide if V=I X R or if V=√I X R :blink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

emtnut said:


> I've never used that chart, wasn't around when I was a kid ....
> 
> But shouldn't they decide if V=I X R or if V=√I X R :blink:


It should be √P X R


----------



## emtnut

MechanicalDVR said:


> It should be √P X R


Nope ... chart says √I x R .... It's different now because of climate change:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

emtnut said:


> Nope ... chart says √I x R .... It's different now because of climate change:laughing:


Thanks, I had no idea.


----------



## emtnut

MechanicalDVR said:


> Thanks, I had no idea.


Neither did I


----------



## MechanicalDVR

emtnut said:


> Neither did I


More government manipulation.


----------



## thespark

MikeFL said:


> Kahn Academy


That's what I have been on, doing a lot of studying....its a great site. The algebra section is absolutely huge though, and just trying to refine my studies to the sections I need for the test. Thanks man!


----------



## Tangent

Have you passed your test yet? And if answered yes, what are some of the highlights of the test that you can use in real life scenarios? Or just something that made you have an ah-ha moment.


----------



## Bird dog

They may not allow a reference with that wheel into the test. Find out if you can have a code book with written notes in it & if so write it in the back. If not, use simple acronyms to remember. Uglys has it pasted right on the front.

Grandma's pie is good (P=IE).
Ol MacDonald had a farm ei ei oh (E=IR).

Those two formulas can be manipulated to get the other formulas you need, hopefully.

Get practice tests. It would be counter productive to memorize stuff you won't need for the test. In other words you don't want to confuse yourself with too many formulas.

This is more test taking strategy, but, let's be smart about this.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

Lets get real I have been doing electrical work for 40 years . I have also been a apprenticeship instructor . I have read that list of math and to be honestly truthful I don't know what 3/4 of that math is.

The reality is day in day out to do construction type work a the only math you will ever use is high school math. Granted you should be good in math but in the real construction world you will never use that advanced math that they are testing for. 
Why are we wasting the individuals time trying to teach them something that they will never use except to get through apprenticeship? 

We must remember that we are training craftsman not engineers.
That being said I did have a electrical power engineer that was checking protective relays polar equations . It did not take more than a minute and he was over my head. I beg the question how many electricians set protective relays. That is more of a 2 year engineer job. 

Advanced math classes might be a subject for continuing education for the different trade training organizations but for the regular apprenticeship classes no it is not necessary for day to day work.

LC


----------



## sparkiez

The above people are right, in general practice you don't need all that difficult of math, but as an electrician you WILL use basic alegebra for calculating and sizing equipment. If you just want to be told where to install what, you won't need much algebra at all. If you want to be able to decide what to install where, then you will. This book is a great resource and I worked through 3/4 of it about 8 months in the year before I started school back up after taking 10 years off. I tested into College Algebra which has way more crap and fluff in it. This book encompasses most practical stuff.



https://www.amazon.com/Forgotten-Al...=1490058336&sr=1-1&keywords=forgotten+algebra


----------



## jaschrager

*Electrician Aptitude Test Question*

Hi. I know the questions are all multiple choice. However, could you give me some insight if the problems given are "word problems" or if the questions are just simply the math problem to be solved? Thank you in advance.


----------



## joe-nwt

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Lets get real I have been doing electrical work for 40 years . I have also been a apprenticeship instructor . I have read that list of math and to be honestly truthful I don't know what 3/4 of that math is.
> 
> The reality is day in day out to do construction type work a the only math you will ever use is high school math. Granted you should be good in math but in the real construction world you will never use that advanced math that they are testing for.
> Why are we wasting the individuals time trying to teach them something that they will never use except to get through apprenticeship?
> 
> We must remember that we are training craftsman not engineers.
> That being said I did have a electrical power engineer that was checking protective relays polar equations . It did not take more than a minute and he was over my head. I beg the question how many electricians set protective relays. That is more of a 2 year engineer job.
> 
> Advanced math classes might be a subject for continuing education for the different trade training organizations but for the regular apprenticeship classes no it is not necessary for day to day work.
> 
> LC


I think the reality is that when starting out you need to have a general knowledge of all the math you will encounter in the field. As you progress, you will retain the math that pertains to the type of work you find yourself in and forget the math that you don't use.


----------



## LGLS

jaschrager said:


> Hi. I know the questions are all multiple choice. However, could you give me some insight if the problems given are "word problems" or if the questions are just simply the math problem to be solved? Thank you in advance.



...AN electric train leaves Chicago heading East at 60 MPH. The wind is blowing 12 knots North by Northeast...


----------



## telsa

The front cover of Ugly's.

And first year algebra.


----------



## FaultCurrent

I taught the NJATC Tech Math class for years. Amazing how many youths don't know how to work with fractions and decimals. Like how to add 3/4 and 2/3? A few word problems etc. If you know the basics and how to work with simple equations like Ohm's and Watt's Law it will be a simple test.


----------



## telsa

"The National Joint Apprenticeship and Training Committee is the former name for the Electrical Training Alliance" -- They've re-branded themselves.


----------



## FaultCurrent

I retired a few years and I never noticed. The website has NJATC logo on the bottom but Electrical Training Alliance everywhere else, go figure.


----------



## telsa

To the OP: Seriously, no test goes beyond the Power Wheel seen on the front of Ughly's.

It's ALL basic algebra. Period.


----------



## jaschrager

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> ...AN electric train leaves Chicago heading East at 60 MPH. The wind is blowing 12 knots North by Northeast...


Are most math questions word problems?


----------



## telsa

jaschrager said:


> Are most math questions word problems?


You should expect that.


----------



## LGLS

jaschrager said:


> Are most math questions word problems?



No, they're high school math problems. Nothing beyond Algebra 1.


----------

